# Replicate the Look of Appliqué with Stahls’ SimStitch® Letters and Numbers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Achieve an embroidered appliqué look without an embroidery machine. SimStitch® letters and numbers are made from Perma-Twill™ material and feature a simulated zigzag stitch. 
Chose from five popular styles including Pro Block, Team US, Tiffany, Varsity, and Mega-Greek Letters. Thanks to a special heat-applied adhesive, these letters are sew-free and permanent. It’s a fast, cost-effective way to decorate team uniforms and spiritwear. 

Choose from 18 of the most popular athletic colors. Sizes vary by font style and range from 2 inches to 12 inches. They can be used on cotton, polyester, or cotton/polyester blended fabrics.

To order online, go to SimStitch Heat Transfer Letters and Numbers | Stahls. 

Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

